# My lyft rating is down to 4.4



## senorCRV (Jan 3, 2017)

whats up with that? I split time with Uber. Same car, same guy... 4.86 on Uber.

Am I getting docked because Lyft is crap and pings 30 minutes away half the time. (I don't take it over 15)


----------



## Fubernuber (Jan 15, 2017)

Many Lyft riders are uber rejects. Every day that passes new uber rejects join the ranks of lyft. The irony is that if lyft folded up today all the drivers would be better off tomorow. Uber may even raise rates not having to compete with lyft for the rejects that left uber to begin with


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

senorCRV said:


> whats up with that? I split time with Uber. Same car, same guy... 4.86 on Uber.
> 
> Am I getting docked because Lyft is crap and pings 30 minutes away half the time. (I don't take it over 15)


Lyft is a POS. Wouldn't worry about anything this slave-labor company does. Less than minimum wage -- check.


----------



## Slim Pete (Nov 21, 2014)

Fubernuber said:


> The irony is that if lyft folded up today all the drivers would be better off tomorow.


 you would win the Nobel Prize for Cluelessness, if such a category 
existed. Lack of competition is never a good thing, if Ubet developed a monopoly, they would treat us drivers even worse than shit when we have nowhere else to go.


----------



## Jc. (Dec 7, 2016)

Slim Pete said:


> you would win the Nobel Prize for Cluelessness, if such a category
> existed. Lack of competition is never a good thing, if Ubet developed a monopoly, they would treat us drivers even worse than shit when we have nowhere else to go.


WRONG! 
competition is good for the consumer, not for the companies and "partners"


----------



## Fubernuber (Jan 15, 2017)

Slim Pete said:


> you would win the Nobel Prize for Cluelessness, if such a category
> existed. Lack of competition is never a good thing, if Ubet developed a monopoly, they would treat us drivers even worse than shit when we have nowhere else to go.


I am the clueless one? The only reason the rates for rideshare are shit is BECAUSE of competition not in spite of it. You are applying basic economics 101 to rideshare. Just brilliant.


----------



## NC252 (Jan 8, 2016)

senorCRV said:


> whats up with that? I split time with Uber. Same car, same guy... 4.86 on Uber.
> 
> Am I getting docked because Lyft is crap and pings 30 minutes away half the time. (I don't take it over 15)


Who are your customers.... I quit lyft because my score was sliding.....I notice most of my customers were black women.... Who from past experience I know they just won't hit that *5......I think they give everyone,*3


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Fubernuber said:


> I am the clueless one? The only reason the rates for rideshare are shit is BECAUSE of competition not in spite of it. You are applying basic economics 101 to rideshare. Just brilliant.


Thee proof that what you are saying is incorrect can be found in the fact that Uber slashes prices in areas where Lyft does not operate.


----------



## Fubernuber (Jan 15, 2017)

elelegido said:


> Thee proof that what you are saying is incorrect can be found in the fact that Uber slashes prices in areas where Lyft does not operate.


Areas where lyft doesnt exist are bundled under the same territory where they do. For example all of nassau, suffolk and westchester counties follow the same rates and fall into the same offices as n.y.c.. lyft doesnt exist in these counties because uber is illegal there and lyft tries not to opperate under the table. Thats a very poor example. It is sad to see how some drivers paint lyft in a favorable picture. Lyft is a company that has attracted uber rejects and the bottom of the barrel riders for years while matching ubers 25% take. This is who you want to win? Stupidity in its purest form


----------



## Jake Dome (Jan 26, 2017)

My Lyft rating started out at 4.6 and stayed close to that until I emailed them asking what was going on. I explained how I treat all passengers good, blah, blah.
They replied that one pax had given me a 1 star with no explanation, removed that one star and thanked me for being a good driver.
It's been good since then. Of course I don't get/take many Lyft paxes since they are all 15+ minutes away.


----------



## GamingRideShare (Mar 30, 2017)

Fubernuber said:


> Many Lyft riders are uber rejects. Every day that passes new uber rejects join the ranks of lyft. The irony is that if lyft folded up today all the drivers would be better off tomorow. Uber may even raise rates not having to compete with lyft for the rejects that left uber to begin with


Drivers (and passengers) would certainly not be better off if Uber obtained a rideshare monopoly


----------



## Fubernuber (Jan 15, 2017)

GamingRideShare said:


> Drivers (and passengers) would certainly not be better off if Uber obtained a rideshare monopoly


They already have a near monopoly in usa and many parts of the world. They did not get the monopoly by fair game. They got it thanks to investors. Drivers in this rare instance would be better off


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

NC252 said:


> Who are your customers.... I quit lyft because my score was sliding.....I notice most of my customers were black women.... Who from past experience I know they just won't hit that *5......I think they give everyone,*3


Nah. They even tip me.


----------



## K-pax (Oct 29, 2016)

Uber:4.92
Lyft: 4.91

Lyft has fewer rides in the calculation than uber. A bad rating on lyft dips your rating more. Lyft will bounce back quicker though.

Give better customer service is my best guess to a solution. Lowest I've ever had is 4.88 on either due to one or two problem pax. It bounced back up because low ratings are not typical for me. esp on lyft, you can turn it around in a few weeks if you give a lot of rides.



Jc. said:


> WRONG!
> competition is good for the consumer, not for the companies and "partners"


How do you figure? Competition helps us just as much. It puts pressure on the companies not to lose drivers to other platforms.


----------



## Jc. (Dec 7, 2016)

K-pax said:


> Uber:4.92
> Lyft: 4.91
> 
> How do you figure? Competition helps us just as much. It puts pressure on the companies not to lose drivers to other platforms.


Yeah they have so much pressure... That's why they are in a race to the bottom, but I can tell you that the drivers aren't the ones winning this thing


----------



## Drivingforprofit (Jan 14, 2017)

NC252 said:


> Who are your customers.... I quit lyft because my score was sliding.....I notice most of my customers were black women.... Who from past experience I know they just won't hit that *5......I think they give everyone,*3


Bullsmack....I've clocked over 3,000 rides, and Lyft riders are 85% white 5% Asian 5% Hispanic and 5% African American. You should consider your rating; favorable or not none of your business. What passengers think is their business; not mine.


----------

